
Show HN: Easily configurable fully connected neural network - FedorinoGore
https://github.com/Alisa-lisa/nn_generator
======
FedorinoGore
Hi, this is my first proper free-time project. I would love some comments and
your thoughts on it! I wanted to try genetic/deep learning combo and thus have
built this wrapper to be able to use genetic algorithms more comfortably since
they have to modify a dictionary.

